
Facebook follows SpaceX and OneWeb into high-speed satellite broadband - parvenu74
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/07/facebook-follows-spacex-and-oneweb-into-high-speed-satellite-broadband/
======
ryanmercer
Part of me really wants this because it brings access to all of the world's
people that can get at a computer with the appropriate transmission and
reception device and would allow people to be able to easily get information
out when under the threat of a hostile government.

Part of me wants this aborted, see: Kessler syndrome.

